# varnyard baby



## pauljr456 (Apr 12, 2012)

anyone got pics of their tegu as a baby straight out of the box from varnyard?


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 12, 2012)

pauljr456 said:


> anyone got pics of their tegu as a baby straight out of the box from varnyard?



You can find vids on youtube that show ppl un boxing their varnyard tegus. Just try searching. I will warn you before hand they are quite boring and poor quality due to the fact they are more interested in un boxing instead of filming.


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 12, 2012)

heres my '11 baby black-nose..awww he used to be so tiny! and his cage was so much prettier! lol















heres a video of him the first day home

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHlizQ8OCwg&feature=plcp&context=C4c6cc5dVDvjVQa1PpcFNxWmAg01U9HTPNsYTnWL9qKJARdebPuv8%3D[/video]


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 12, 2012)

_09 AA Tricky
























_


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _09 AA Tricky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg wow all your tegus look great and extreamly healthy and pretty big about the size of a forearm


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 12, 2012)

Here are a couple baby pictures of 2 different extreme males. The first was a bit younger when photographed.


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 13, 2012)

wow that is a gorgeous tegu johnmatthew


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 13, 2012)

LizardzRock said:


> wow that is a gorgeous tegu johnmatthew



Thank you, it's 2 different GUs though. The first one was stolen so Bobby gave me Junior to raise my spirits.


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 13, 2012)

JohnMatthew said:


> LizardzRock said:
> 
> 
> > wow that is a gorgeous tegu johnmatthew
> ...



Wow stolen... that's horrible. Glad to see that it was worked out. 

Correction: They are BOTH gorgeous!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks again.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 13, 2012)

Storm male extreme '10




Rayne female b/w '10




Nero female b/w '09


----------



## tresh (Apr 15, 2012)

Hard to believe any of them were ever that tiny, isn' it? I was looking at pics today of my Ammy, and it's hard to believe she was ever so small that she could fit in a hand. Not even a year old and she's huge now. I"ll have to post pics of her as a baby later.


----------

